# Delta 22-785X planer knife setting jig needed.



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I recently scored the 15" planer on Craigslist. The former owner has no clue as to where the Owners Manual, original tools, or knife setting jig went to.Trying to locate one online has been quite frustrating. I don't know how many diferent ways I tried to word the description , and came up empty handed.
Perhaps one of you folks know a better way to locate the item.
Thank you in advance : )


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

you want to be looking for a "planer gage" like this one:









http://www.amazon.com/Gages-Planer-and-Shaper-Gage/dp/B0007CXJGS


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's the manual:

http://www.mikestools.com/download/Delta-Planer-Owners-manuals/22-785.pdf


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's the gage:

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/knife-gauge-p-87790.html


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

oh I see that it has it's own knife setting jig for it. based on pictures - something that will be fairly simple to construct/mimic


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

The tool is only $9.47, and remarkably, IN STOCK!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

nice find… def worth while


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Barry*, I'm so embarrassed…I spent a couple of hours searching for it, and you find it in a few minutes ! 
Thank you so much : ) With shipping, it's less than $14. 
Thanks for the manual , as well.

*Sharon,* I appreciate your help as well : ) You would have to come here and show me how to use that fancy gauge that you pictured above ! LOL

*Have a great weekend, guys.*


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Hi Barry*, ereplacement didn't have any in stock and said it would be 10-15 days before they would be able to get one and ship it from their warehouse. After contacting several other vendors, I finally found one that had it in stock for $8.61 plus $6.10 shipping to MA.

http://www.mmtoolparts.com/store/catalogsearch/result/?cat=0&q=1349408

Thanks for your help. I wouldn't have gotten anywhere without the part number from you : )


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like you found it. http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/ is another good resource.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Hi Pinto D.* 
I tried them…$9.30 for the part plus $8.99 shipping,Not in Stock, plus 10-14 days to wait* after* they get it from their supplier. Thanks for the info though : )


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I had a friend buy a used delta Planer and his manual stated that it was under one of the in-feed or out-feed table.

Check there.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Some days I'm lucky and the fish bite fast!

Glad I could help!

One of my favorite features of eReplacement parts is the exploded views. I've fixed many a tool simply by having access to the diagram. I'm glad you found a source, no-brainer planer knife jigs are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Hi Karson*, I 've heard that before regarding some planers. Not the case with this monster though. It has rollers built into both tables and no place for anything to hide beneath the tables. Thank you very much for your thoughts though. 
Have a great weekend : )

*Hi Barry,*
I used their diagrams to see if the knives I need were the same as another Delta model that were on sale, and they were. That saved me a lot of money as well : ) I guess a whole bunch of machine brands use the same dimensions for their 15" knives. Lucky me ! LOL


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

PurpLev, that planer gauge is for a tool room metal planer! . It is used for adjusting the vertical height of the tool bit.


----------

